# looking for jet pump for 50hp yammy



## gotmuddy (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone have a AJ pump for a 1996-current


----------



## Jeeper (Feb 19, 2015)

Have you checked adhuntr.com? Might have to type it in a couple different ways?


----------



## gotmuddy (Feb 28, 2015)

No luck.


----------

